# Brian from Hampshire wants to know the best route driving UK to Alicante



## kojack14 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello

I am planning to drive from the UK to Spain Alicante in March next year and would like some advice on the best way to do this.
I understand about advoiding Paris but would like recommended suggestions on the best route and where and when to stop over night. I think people who do this run on regular bases would know best.

Many Thanks Brian


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Personally we prefer the first route given on this web site:
https://www.viamichelin.fr/web/Itin...wance=0&corridor=&departureDate=&arrivalDate=

Why?

Leaving from Portsmouth, maybe Newhaven or Poole, means avoiding the M25/M20, the M27 can be bad enough. 
March is a difficult month: 
strong winds in the Channel?(Book a cabin for whatever time of day you travel and you will benefit)
snow or heavy rain in continental France (western routes get a lot less snow and do not go especially high in the Pyrenees therefore no need for winter tyres or snow chains)

Tips:

Get a French motorway pass https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/ this simplifies the journey sooo much. You use a dedicated lane marked with an amber T so no queueing and no need for credit cards or cash either. Passenger can sleep through the whole toll booth experience.
Overnight stays: avoid Formule1, just too basic and "white van mannish" any other chain is OK. None recommended as I have no idea of your expected driving time capacity and not all chains are present everywhere but I tend to book first night only and then see where I might aim for the following day and do a quick internet booking. Only once have I been caught out and that was because it was the 13 July (night before Bastille day, so lots of parties). 
If you want lunch at a French motorway aire you do need to stop between 12 and 13.30 otherwise they will have cleared away.
Planning for bad weather is essential as then you have a lovely smooth journey. 

When in Spain:
We tend to stop in Zaragoza ,often in a heated mobile home at the camp site as its cheap, secure and friendly.
We also stop at Valencia services, again friendly.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

kojack14 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am planning to drive from the UK to Spain Alicante in March next year and would like some advice on the best way to do this.
> I understand about advoiding Paris but would like recommended suggestions on the best route and where and when to stop over night. I think people who do this run on regular bases would know best.
> ...


Why drive overland through France ? when you can let the Car Ferry ( from Portsmouth to Santander or Bilbao in Spain )
take the strain.
Car Ferry prices tend to be quite reasonable in March as well.

Anyway after you and your car have disembarked - the journey down to Alicante is pretty straight forward.


----------

